# Earthquake road closures



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

My wife and I are planning a two day road trip to Puerta Vallarta to visit the grand kids, this trip is 14 hours or 1,157 kilometers.

Her son just told her of a bridge collapsed closing that highway completely but that is in Oaxaca. Has anyone heard of any other highway or bridge damage between Veracruz and the Pacific so we can plan a route? We plan on skirting CDMX to the north on 85 just after Puebla then on to 15D to Guadalajara. 

Google is not much help on this as they are focused on the damage to the cities.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> My wife and I are planning a two day road trip to Puerta Vallarta to visit the grand kids, this trip is 14 hours or 1,157 kilometers.
> 
> Her son just told her of a bridge collapsed closing that highway completely but that is in Oaxaca. Has anyone heard of any other highway or bridge damage between Veracruz and the Pacific so we can plan a route? We plan on skirting CDMX to the north on 85 just after Puebla then on to 15D to Guadalajara.
> 
> Google is not much help on this as they are focused on the damage to the cities.


Thinking outside the box - if there are a lot of cuotas on your route call the people that handle the little transponders for the tolls. I suspect they know which roads are open and which are not. Tels 5950 -2560 or 01 800 900 7273

Or - I would call the Federales...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I use the CAPUFE website with its interactive map showing accidents, road work and closers...
You could also try their 074 hot line.......... wwwCapufe > Alerta carretera


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> I use the CAPUFE website with its interactive map showing accidents, road work and closers...
> You could also try their 074 hot line.......... wwwCapufe > Alerta carretera


I had never heard of that site. I just checked our area. The only alert is from 7/12/17 - which while still an issue, no longer has traffic closed in both directions. It also does not reflect any new issues raised by the earthquake. 

For us - the only road closure that really impacts us is on the main drag through town (not a highway). There is a 15th century church with serious damage and traffic is being re-routed on side streets (which may have been built in the 15th century as well...).


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I was going to make a snarky comment about late Aztec churches but decided to let it go, someone would only try to out-snark me anyway.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

horseshoe846 said:


> I had never heard of that site. I just checked our area. The only alert is from 7/12/17 - which while still an issue, no longer has traffic closed in both directions. It also does not reflect any new issues raised by the earthquake.
> 
> For us - the only road closure that really impacts us is on the main drag through town (not a highway). There is a 15th century church with serious damage and traffic is being re-routed on side streets (which may have been built in the 15th century as well...).


Almost every toll road has signs with the 074 phone number on it...You could also call the Green Angles at 078 .......link below:
https://www.tripsavvy.com/green-angels-angeles-verdes-1588724

eastwind, LOL..15th century church......Aztec, Olmec or Mayan??????


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> Almost every toll road has signs with the 074 phone number on it...You could also call the Green Angles at 078 .......link below:
> https://www.tripsavvy.com/green-angels-angeles-verdes-1588724
> 
> eastwind, LOL..15th century church......Aztec, Olmec or Mayan??????


Is there something subtle I am missing here ? Are you laughing at me ?

"The main church of the town is the Church of the Divino Salvador. This church was begun in 1532 and finished in 1592. It has a single nave, a barrel vault roof, buttresses on the sides, battlements and a bell tower on the south side.[3] The facade of the church is of Baroque style and sculpted out of lime mortar.[1] To the side there are arches of the cloister for the monastery, but this was never finished. The complex faces a large atrium that is surrounded by a wall, which has battlements and a cornerstone with the date of the church’s consecration."

Edit : well ? how about you there snarky ?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

15th century is the 1400s, Columbus discovered American in 1492. It would have taken very fast work to get a church built by 1499. Your town's church is a 16th century building, unless it was built by the Aztecs or Mayans before Christianity arrived. Does it look like a pyramid with a cross stuck on top?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> Is there something subtle I am missing here ? Are you laughing at me ?
> 
> "The main church of the town is the Church of the Divino Salvador. This church was begun in 1532 and finished in 1592. It has a single nave, a barrel vault roof, buttresses on the sides, battlements and a bell tower on the south side.[3] The facade of the church is of Baroque style and sculpted out of lime mortar.[1] To the side there are arches of the cloister for the monastery, but this was never finished. The complex faces a large atrium that is surrounded by a wall, which has battlements and a cornerstone with the date of the church’s consecration."
> 
> Edit : well ? how about you there snarky ?


I think he is pointing out that a church built in 1532 -1592 is 16th century, not 15th. That difference still trips me up sometimes as well.

Edit: Eastwind beat me to it.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

eastwind said:


> 15th century is the 1400s, Columbus discovered American in 1492. It would have taken very fast work to get a church built by 1499. Your town's church is a 16th century building, unless it was built by the Aztecs or Mayans before Christianity arrived. Does it look like a pyramid with a cross stuck on top?


Very well - I apologize. I was off by 32 years - but you are correct.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I hope your historic church can be saved. I couldn't find where it was from the name, it apparently shares the same name as a famous church in Portugal.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

eastwind said:


> I hope your historic church can be saved. I couldn't find where it was from the name, it apparently shares the same name as a famous church in Portugal.


Google "Parroquia El Divino Salvador" Cuernavaca. You'll find it.
Here's a picture - pre-earthquake.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=parroquia+el+divino+salvador+cuernavaca&client=safari&hl=en-ca&prmd=minv&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&biw=1024&bih=672&tbs=qdr:w&ved=0ahUKEwjD0dDX_sXWAhUM12MKHcX1D6IQlJcCCCA#imgrc=Mgqq6JRirr2jPM:

In Tepoztlán, Morelos 14 of 15 historic churches were severely damaged, most dating to the 16th and 17th centuries.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

eastwind said:


> I was going to make a snarky comment about late Aztec churches but decided to let it go, someone would only try to out-snark me anyway.


Beat me to it!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> . . .
> eastwind, LOL..15th century church......Aztec, Olmec or Mayan??????


The Olmecs were long gone before the 15th century, and the Maya lived in another part of Mesoamerica. Your best bet would be the Mexica. Perhaps this church was dedicated to Santo Tlaloc!


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> The Olmecs were long gone before the 15th century, and the Maya lived in another part of Mesoamerica. Your best bet would be the Mexica. Perhaps this church was dedicated to Santo Tlaloc!


Ok - ya'll win - expatforum.com is headed for my hosts file. Have a good life !


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Google "Parroquia El Divino Salvador" Cuernavaca. You'll find it.
> Here's a picture - pre-earthquake.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=parroquia+el+divino+salvador+cuernavaca&client=safari&hl=en-ca&prmd=minv&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&biw=1024&bih=672&tbs=qdr:w&ved=0ahUKEwjD0dDX_sXWAhUM12MKHcX1D6IQlJcCCCA#imgrc=Mgqq6JRirr2jPM:
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about the damage done to the churches of Tepoztlán. I hope there will be money and resources available to restore them. What about the ex-convento dominicano, the architectural treasure of the town?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the damage done to the churches of Tepoztlán. I hope there will be money and resources available to restore them. What about the ex-convento dominicano, the architectural treasure of the town?


The ex-convent sustained significant damage. There is (was) a beautiful large arched window on the second floor which framed a stunning view of the surrounding mountains. That entire wall is gone... The ex-convent is currently closed until it can be repaired.

I have no doubt that Tepoztecans will do everything within their power to rebuild/restore the churches. I'm presuming to help rebuild the local church in our barrio, we will be asked to contribute _cooperaciones_, which we will gladly do. The churches are central to daily life in Tepoztlán, including baptisms, masses to celebrate a child's 3rd birthday as well as for the Quinceañeras, weddings, funerals, saints days, festival del barrio, religious holidays, etc. etc.

As an aside, _cooperaciones _are voluntary contributions for various community needs and projects in the barrio. While they are voluntary, it becomes known who are the people who can afford to contribute, but don't. Those who refuse to contribute are not viewed favourably in the barrio, as I was able to gather from comments made at some community meetings I've attended.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> The ex-convent sustained significant damage. There is (was) a beautiful large arched window on the second floor which framed a stunning view of the surrounding mountains. That entire wall is gone... The ex-convent is currently closed until it can be repaired.


Over the years, I have visited Tepoztlán several times and have taken pictures of the mountains that enclose the town, using that window as a framing device. I do hope it can soon be restored to its former beauty. Is there a way I can make a contribution to the rebuilding fund?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Over the years, I have visited Tepoztlán several times and have taken pictures of the mountains that enclose the town, using that window as a framing device. I don hope it can soon be restored to its former beauty. Is there a way I can make a contribution to the rebuilding fund?


I will let you know once I have more info about how to donate to rebuild the ex-convent. Thank you, Isla.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> I will let you know once I have more info about how to donate to rebuild the ex-convent. Thank you, Isla.


You're welcome!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Earth quakes, flooding and mudslides...latest news:

First came the earthquakes, now it's severe flooding


----------

